# Is it really possible that you raise chickens in your flat?



## wolfbm1

Witam.

Jak przetłumaczyć: "Is it really possible that you raise chickens in your flat?" na język polski?
Kontekst: Zastanawiam się jak można przetłumaczyć czasownik angielski w formie łączącej (subjunctive). Zdanie to napisał srk na forum angielskim. 

(Dyskutujemy na temat podobnego zdania: Is it possible that you find some money? Celem tego ostatniego jest wykazanie, że ponieważ możliwość znalezienia pieniędzy (nie mam na myśli monet) jest bardzo mała, więc sytuacja w zdaniu w drugim trybie warunkowym 'If I found some money, I'd ... (do whatever).' jest też mało realna.

Tryb łączący jest oczywisty w trzeciej osobie: Is it really possible that he raise chickens in your flat? => Czy naprawdę jest możliwe żeby wyhodował kurczaki w swoim mieszkaniu.)

Chodzi mi w zasadzie o właściwe przetłumaczenie zdania w tytule.

Moja propozycja tłumaczenia to: Czy naprawdę jest możliwe żebyś wyhodował kurczaki w swoim mieszkaniu?

Dziękuję z góry za pomoc.


----------



## Thomas1

Wydaje mi się, że podane zdanie można interpretować na dwa sposoby:1."Is it really possible that you raise chickens in your flat?"
Czy to naprawdę możliwe, że hodujesz kurczaki w mieszkaniu?

2. "Is it really possible that you raise chickens in your flat?"
Czy to naprawdę możliwe, żebyś hodował kurczaki w mieszkaniu?​ 
W 2. zdaniu dostrzegam większe powątpiewanie niż w 1., tak jakby osoba mówiąca nie zaakceptowała jeszcze tego procederu jako faktu, podczas gdy w 1. zdaniu oczekuje potwierdzenia; przy czym przysłówek w obu zdaniach zwiększa nieco poddanie w wątpliwość hodowania kurczaków w mieszkaniu (przecież on zna się na tym jak kura na pieprzu ). Wydźwięk zdań zależy też trochę od intonacji.

PS: 'Hodować'.


----------



## wolfbm1

Dziękuję, Thomas.


----------



## Szkot

Moim zdaniem w Twoim angielskim zdaniu nie ma formy łączącej.  Ma jedynie pierwsze znaczenie Thomas1-go (?).  Można by było pisać w angielskim coś w rodzaju 'Would it be possible for you to raise ....?', ale brzmi trochę dziwnie.


----------



## wolfbm1

Szkot said:


> Moim zdaniem w Twoim angielskim zdaniu nie ma formy łączącej. Ma jedynie pierwsze znaczenie Thomas1-go (?). Można by było pisać w angielskim coś w rodzaju 'Would it be possible for you to raise ....?', ale brzmi trochę dziwnie.
> <<Pozwoliłem sobie przerobić Twoją wypowiedź:
> Uważam, że w Twoim angielskim zdaniu nie ma formy łączącej.  Ma ono jedynie formę oznajmującą, tak jak w pierwszej interpretacji Thomasa1. Po angielsku, można by było napisać  coś w rodzaju 'Would it be possible for you to raise ....?', ale brzmi to trochę dziwnie.>>


Dziękuję bardzo za Twoją opinię. Pozwolę sobie zadać dodatkowe pytanie. 
Angielskie zdanie w trzeciej osobie (Is it really possible that he raise chickens in your flat?) posiada formę łączącą. Czy można zastosować do niego drugą interpretację Thomasa1 (Thomasa jeden = Thomasa numer jeden), tzn. odpowiednio w trzeciej osobie:

3. Czy to naprawdę możliwe, żeby hodował kurczaki w mieszkaniu?, w sensie niedowierzania lub powątpiewania?


----------



## Szkot

Uważam (dzięki ), że Is it really possible that he raise chickens in your flat? to nie idiomatyczne angielskie zdanie.  Może w podręcznikach gramatycznych, nie znam się na nich, ale na realnie istniejącym świecie nie istnieje.  Również nie powiedziałbym Is it possible that you visit me tomorrow? (nie mówiąc już o kurczakach), raczej Would it be possible for you to visit me tomorrow?


----------



## dn88

Wydaje mi się, że trochę naciągany ten "subjunctive". Słowo "possible" samo w sobie nie sugeruje konieczności ani powinności. Chociaż "Is it really possible" wyraża w pewnym sensie niedowierzanie, nie sądzę, żeby był to wystarczający powód do użycia formy "subjunctive".
_
Is it really possible that he raise*s* chickens in your flat? _= Czy to naprawdę możliwe, że on hoduje kurczaki w twoim mieszkaniu?
_Is it really possible that he *will* raise chickens in your flat? _= Czy to naprawdę możliwe, że on będzie hodował kurczaki w twoim mieszkaniu?


----------



## wolfbm1

A więc zdanie "Is it really possible that you raise chickens in your flat?" właściwie znaczy: Czy to naprawdę możliwe, że hodujesz kurczaki w swoim mieszkaniu?

Wnioskuję, że to samo zdanie z czasownikiem 'raise' w czasie przeszłym ("Is it really possible that you raised chickens in your flat?") znaczy: Czy to naprawdę możliwe, że hodowałeś kurczaki w swoim mieszkaniu?
(Jest możliwe, żeby trzymać młode kurczęta w domu. Pamiętam, że moja ciocia na wsi używała bratnika w kuchni jako inkubatora lęgowego.  )


----------



## Thomas1

Z tego, co zaobserwowałem i z literatury fachowej na ten temat wynika, że tryb łączny funkcjonuje inaczej w brytyjskiej i amerykańskiej odmianie angielskiego. Zdanie zacytowane w pierwszym poście napisał rodowity Amerykanin. Brytyjczycy często wyrażą tę samą ideę inaczej formułując zdania.


----------



## dn88

Thomas1 said:


> Z tego, co zaobserwowałem i z literatury fachowej na ten temat wynika, że tryb łączny funkcjonuje inaczej w brytyjskiej i amerykańskiej odmianie angielskiego.


No racja. Na przykład przez Amerykanina "It is important that he rises chickens in your flat" byłoby domyślnie potraktowane jako "indicative" (on hoduje kurczaki w twoim mieszkaniu i to jest ważne). Brytyjczyk pewnie potraktowałby to jako sugestię, chociaż to nie "subjunctive" (ważne jest, żeby hodował kurczaki w twoim mieszkaniu). Natomiast "It is important that he rise chickens in your flat" to czysty "subjunctive" w większości odmian angielskiego, chociaż na Wyspach zdaje się być znacznie mniej popularny niż w Stanach. Trochę generalizuję, ale tak to zaobserwowałem.


----------



## dn88

wolfbm1 said:


> A więc zdanie "Is it really possible that you raise chickens in your flat?" właściwie znaczy: Czy to naprawdę możliwe, że hodujesz kurczaki w swoim mieszkaniu?


To znaczenie wydaje mi się najbardziej prawdopodobne.


wolfbm1 said:


> Wnioskuję, że to samo zdanie z czasownikiem 'raise' w czasie przeszłym ("Is it really possible that you raised chickens in your flat?") znaczy: Czy to naprawdę możliwe, że hodowałeś kurczaki w swoim mieszkaniu?


Tak bym to interpretował.


----------



## wolfbm1

Zastanawiam się ...
Jeżeli '... that you raise chickens in your flat' znaczy 'że hodujesz kurczaki w swoim mieszkaniu', to w takim razie 'that you raised chickens in your flat' powinno znaczyć 'że hodowałeś kurczaki w swoim mieszkaniu'. 
Czyżby tym razem czasownik w czasie przeszłym 'raised' po słowie 'that' mógł wygenerować tryb przypuszczający?
Czy zdanie podrzędne 'that you raised chickens in your flat' może znaczyć 'żebyś hodował kurczaki w swoim mieszkaniu'?


----------



## wolfbm1

Thomas1 said:


> Z tego, co zaobserwowałem i z literatury fachowej na ten temat wynika, że tryb łączny funkcjonuje inaczej w brytyjskiej i amerykańskiej odmianie angielskiego. Zdanie zacytowane w pierwszym poście napisał rodowity Amerykanin. Brytyjczycy często wyrażą tę samą ideę inaczej formułując zdania.


 Tak by jednak należało to rozumieć. 
Brytyjczycy tak się odzwyczaili od interpretowania 'that he raise' jako tryb łączący, czy może raczej przypuszczający, że gotowi są myśleć, że w 'that he raise' powinno być 's', tzn. powinno być 'that he raises'.
Natomiast Amerykanie, mogą dopatrzeć się przypuszczenia w 'that he raise' lub w 'that one raise'.


----------



## dn88

wolfbm1 said:


> Zastanawiam się ...
> Czy zdanie podrzędne 'that you raised chickens in your flat' może znaczyć 'żebyś hodował kurczaki w swoim mieszkaniu'?


Jako "subjunctive"?


----------



## wolfbm1

Tak. Jako przypuszczenie. W tym wypadku niedowierzanie.


----------



## dn88

Ja nie odczytałbym tego jako "subjunctive", ale po prostu jako odniesienie do przeszłości.


----------



## wolfbm1

W takim razie, dla zdania 'Czy naprawdę jest możliwe żebyś wyhodował kurczaki w swoim mieszkaniu?', należy użyć w brytyjskim angielskim innej konstrukcji, np.: 
Would it be really possible for you to raise chickens in your house?
lub
Could you raise chickens in your house?


----------



## Thomas1

Czy 2. zdanie nie brzmi trochę jak prośba? 


Myślę, że to pytanie dla Brytyjczyków. Poza tym mamy za dużo możliwych interpretacji polskiego zdania i tłumaczeń. Należałoby sprecyzować przynajmniej to, o czym mówi Wandle:
(a) logical possiblity (Is it conceivable? Can it be imagined and expressed without violating logic?), 
(b) physical possibility (Does the physical basis exist for this to happen?) 
and (c) probability (How likely is it to happen?).
Innymi słowy co dokładnie znaczy dla Ciebie 'Czy naprawdę jest możliwe żebyś wyhodował kurczaki w swoim mieszkaniu?'?


----------



## wolfbm1

Moim zdaniem jest możliwe, żeby obydwa zadania w odpowiedzi #17 zabrzmiały jak prośba. Mogłyby również zabrzmieć jako przypuszczenie.



> Innymi słowy co dokładnie znaczy dla Ciebie 'Czy naprawdę jest możliwe żebyś wyhodował kurczaki w swoim mieszkaniu?'?



Tak jak w punkcie (c). (How likely is it to happen?) Jakie jest prawdopodobieństwo wyhodowania kurczaków w mieszkaniu w bloku.

Cel ten byłby baaardzo trudny do zrealizowania i mało realny, tak jak w zdaniu warunkowym: If I could raise chickens in my flat, I would do it.


----------

